# GTA4 hitting the PC on NOV21



## yesh1683 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Rockstar North's crime epic GRAND THEFT AUTO 4 coming to Windows machines on Nov. 18 in US, Nov. 21 in UK; conversion will feature "expanded" multiplayer modes.

Source
*www.gamespot.com/news/6195509.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;more;6*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53712&page=35


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2008)

*<<<<GTA IV for PC announced>>>>*

Hello gamers,

           The king of sandbox style gmaeplay GTA's new game GTA IV has been announced for pc in a meeting held today by Take-Two interactive. They have announced that GTA IV will be hitting the Stores in USA and Cannada in November 18 and Poor Europe at 21st.

Source: Take-Two interactive press release


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Merged the two threads. This is more of a news thread than the GTA Heaven thing so I'm leaving it. 

What's so great about this game anyway?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2008)

Mainly its open ended nature.You have to play it to experience it.
Btw. ZOMG YOU HAVE 4000+ POSTS YOU MUST BE A PRO!!!111!!1


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2008)

respected moderator,

         Have you played a GTA game before. If you have i think you should not ask this question.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeayyyyyy!!! The Game is coming....

Every GTA game been a SMash Hit... I hope this will have something new (and all old elements too).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2008)

Any expectations on minimum and recomended system reqirements?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> respected moderator,
> 
> Have you played a GTA game before. If you have i think you should not ask this question.


I've played GTA Vice City (full thing) and GTA San Andreas (got bored halfway through). So, what is so great about this game? I hope the graphics are not the cartoonish ones that GTA is famous for.


----------



## mad_max (Aug 7, 2008)

woohooooo bring out the belly dancers and shine cuz ima party son my god i love this game
btw this game is not about killer graphics its the killer playability what made this one of the best selling games ever
woah ima kill some skum again b*t*h*s yeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I've played GTA Vice City (full thing) and GTA San Andreas (got bored halfway through). So, what is so great about this game? I hope the graphics are not the cartoonish ones that GTA is famous for.


Everyone has his own tastes,maybe you are the Sims type


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I hope the graphics are not the cartoonish ones that GTA is famous for.


Far from being cartoonish.The environment is freaking huge.Each alley, each building, each shop seems different & none are repetitive.And I have played it for a very short time so hope someone who has played it for longer on a 360/PS3 can continue.......


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Well just in Time of my GPU+PSU upgrade.  Earlier I was planning to buy PS3 solely for this game just like I bought PS2 just for GTA-Vice City  but plans changed and now I'll be getting PS3 by the time Killzone2 makes market a killzone. BTW bet my PS2 that its gonna be the most fastest and largest leeched torrent ever.


----------



## mad_max (Aug 7, 2008)

ima bet your PS2 on that too buddy


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 8, 2008)

honestly guyz i dont know about you all but i am fully charged up for the release and also for source.You know what i mean when i say SOURCE that we can get it muhahahah......


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I've played GTA Vice City (full thing) and GTA San Andreas (got bored halfway through). So, what is so great about this game? I hope the graphics are not the cartoonish ones that GTA is famous for.



this is why Microsoft is better than apple

gta4 "city" is remake of gta3, with new story , just that gta4 represents "new york" city to whole new level of detail, then thier's "grand theft auto" thingy about the game.

well your "user title" says it all, if u had typed "mac user, fan" instead of "macboy",you'd know this game's "famous-ness"



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Everyone has his own tastes,*maybe you are the Sims type*



LOOOL
look who's talking.

did i mention, that gta4 for consoles is rated at 10/10???


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Why the offensive against the mac? Lack of Games? Sure. I don't play them anymore anyway. I know how famous this game is. Just didn't understand why there were like four threads created on the coming of this one game. I used to like playing Vice City with all the radio channels n all. But then San Andreas was pretty crappy so I left it halfway through. Gee ma, ask a question around here and you sure get smothered into smithereens.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

nothing offensive bout mac

you took my words "too" seriously.

well to be honest, the last best gta was vice city, awesome city, ..., but gta sa had more, like you cud drive/ride...anything, most funniest gta so far, funny dialouges..... reeeeeeeeeeeeealy long list of missions to complete the game.......

i guess you didnt like gta sa, coz the player is "black" u :racist:

gta4 is overhyped like nfs mw, but its worth evry penny u pay, detailed city, awesome cars, their damage stuff, AI peds have AI, "euphoria engine" (youtube it)....


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

When  do we get system requirements


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 8, 2008)

@ bassam

that's what i've asked before. None has answerd. Hope they will answer in Future.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

Well like all new games, it too will be needing Shader Model 3.0 support. Besides everyone with their 7600GT,7900GT,8600GT,8800GT,9600GT,9800GT can run it. The only thing I want to see is extended controller support, just like Devil may Cry and Gears Of War had with them. We all know that game like GTA "needs" to be played with a controller.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

OK then i'm in the league


----------



## anispace (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
what? IMHO a game like GTA needs to be played with a mouse and keyboard combo. DMC is well suited for a controller.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well like all new games, it too will be needing Shader Model 3.0 support. Besides everyone with their 7600GT,7900GT,8600GT,8800GT,9600GT,9800GT can run it. The only thing I want to see is extended controller support, just like Devil may Cry and Gears Of War had with them. We all know that game like GTA "needs" to be played with a controller.



What abt 7600GS..
Is it not playable with that card?....
Did my system config is OK to play GTA4......


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> What abt 7600GS..
> Is it not playable with that card?....
> Did my system config is OK to play GTA4......



Let it launch


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 8, 2008)

then,
what about intel PIV 2.66ghz,
512 mb ram,
ati readon Xpress 200 series.

I've played san andreas and vicecity without any hassels.

But i don't worry. Because within two days i am getting my ps3 GTA IV bundle. so no probs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The only thing I want to see is extended controller support, just like Devil may Cry and Gears Of War had with them.


 all gta's so far support gamepads.
we jus need to assign the keys



> We all know that game like GTA "needs" to be played with a controller.


NO WAY

gta's are best experienced with mouse & keyboard.
with controllers, there's very limited freedom in player movement, its like he's on some "track", but with kb+mouse=unlimited freedom movement (axis)...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Let it launch



I too wait 4 that.. I m going 2 buy a 8800GT if it wont run on my PC..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> NO WAY
> 
> gta's are best experienced with mouse & keyboard.
> with controllers, there's very limited freedom in player movement, its like he's on some "track", but with kb+mouse=unlimited freedom movement (axis)...


Flying a Plane or a Chopper using Keyboard+Mouse is a total P.I.T.A Guys like Keyboard+Mouse mainly 'cause better aiming it provides but if you have read the reviews, the aiming has been totally revamped and its more like in GoW, which I played on PC using the 360's controller and taking headshots was no problem with it.


----------



## chesss (Aug 8, 2008)

^ keyboard is a pain only when banking a plane/chopper. and AFAIK GTA4 doesn't have planes, only choppers.
For all other uses gta 'needs' a keyboard/mouse

Damn I can't imagine gta without a keyboard.



> What's so great about this game anyway?


cheats , mods, trainers  . Open 3d environment in which u can do 'anything'

and..
Stunts
Bike bomb


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

i got it on X360 but i think it will be better on PC .....


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 8, 2008)

What Will Be The Minimum System Requirments Needed To Run The Game?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

Just barely running or run it like Run! Niko Run!  Anyways, any system with 1Gb of RAM, GPU with Shader Model 3.0 support and decent CPU(preferably newer) could run it.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

wen will it hit india?8)


----------



## mad_max (Aug 9, 2008)

omg i can't believe why anyone would wanna play this with some lousy game pad controllin a plane with the keyboard maybe a b*tch but the other controlls can't get better than keyboard+mouse imho


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> wen will it hit india?8)



who really cares ?? we have a large torrent network on the net


----------



## chesss (Aug 9, 2008)

^ The complete download cld be over 6gb 



> wen will it hit india?


 original?? probably months after the US launch
pirated?? hopefully in a few days after US launch


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

chesss said:


> ^ The complete download cld be over 6gb
> 
> original?? probably months after the US launch
> pirated?? hopefully in a few days after US launch



6GB ??? lol, i d/load 12-14GB torrents ..  no problem for me, anywyz Mass Effect and DMC4 wz 7.4GB but wait we cnt discuss this here ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya go ahead and download it so that there won't be a GTA game next time for PC.


----------



## chesss (Aug 9, 2008)

> 6GB ??? lol, i d/load 12-14GB torrents .


 Thats Sweet! 
which city u from and what speeds u get?

Maybe u cld get gta4 and be the first one to 'sell' them in India


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 9, 2008)

What the heck! Can't we spend 1.5K for a seasonal titles like GTA IV. It will give you more than the value of that money. And you can bathe in the glory of Purchasing a seasonal title.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^im from a sh1tty town in Gujarat ..... i hv H750UL and changing to H1350UL next month so i virtually d/load 24x7 ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Imagine the great GTA multiplayer you can play on that.


----------

